# sd memory



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

My SD card is almost full. I transferred all my pics and have no video and cleaned out all video and unused programs. still 1.1gb. Any suggestions what to look for to free up some space? I would like to load another rom with boot manager.

Thanks...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

KevTN said:


> My SD card is almost full. I transferred all my pics and have no video and cleaned out all video and unused programs. still 1.1gb. Any suggestions what to look for to free up some space? I would like to load another rom with boot manager.
> 
> Thanks...


Do you have google music caching the streamed songs?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

How many nandroids do you have in sd/clockworkmod/backups? Those are at least 1gig each

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> How many nandroids do you have in sd/clockworkmod/backups? Those are at least 1gig each
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


bingo!!! that was it...thanks...I know have almost 10gb free...now to go find something to flash..LOL


----------



## ScottyDsntKnow (Feb 3, 2012)

You can always just pull all the files you need off the card onto a folder on your computer and then format the SD card to completely clean it out. I have to do this every now and then after flashing a bunch of roms has random files in folders I don't feel like hunting down or I forget where I put those music files or am just too damn lazy to do it any other way.


----------



## el_ote (Jun 9, 2011)

ScottyDsntKnow said:


> You can always just pull all the files you need off the card onto a folder on your computer and then format the SD card to completely clean it out. I have to do this every now and then after flashing a bunch of roms has random files in folders I don't feel like hunting down or I forget where I put those music files or am just too damn lazy to do it any other way.


I recently swapped cards for a larger capacity and lost ability to reboot in CWM. Have you ever had this issue. I'm on CM9 and can't reinstall rom manager as I have in the past. Any ideas anyone?

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------

